# My other babies..one has fur one has a shell!



## Scm1 (Dec 21, 2011)

The dog Tasha is a german shepherd chow mix (11yrs old)
The turtle Scout is a yellow belly slider (apprx. 6yrs old)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You have adorable pets ^^


----------



## Scm1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

